# Wireless Cards



## rbizzell33 (May 18, 2010)

Which wireless cards will work with freebsd 8? How do I configure the wireless card? ( USB or PCI)


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2010)

rbizzell33 said:
			
		

> Which wireless cards will work with freebsd 8?


ath(4)
iwi(4)
an(4)
And quite a few more. Have a look at wlan(4)



> How do I configure the wireless card? ( USB or PCI)


Handbook: 31.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 18, 2010)

(Sorry, I missed the word "card".  the 
below applies to "usb" only...)
in a non-absolute sense...

Search the forum for "edimax?"  Find a thread
which has the most specific howto for any
specific card...


----------

